# Kobe Bryant is the NBA's MVP



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

of course he is. he is the best player in the league. He makes his teamate better(despite what the people who dont watch basketball say)--all his teamates are haveing career years for the most part...And more importantly so is Kobe__35-5-5,, sitting comfortably in the 7th seed in the western conference(w/ a less than stellar team)

--it used to be Kobe couldnt be the MVP of the league b/c he had shaq, now he is dominateing the entire league w/ out shaq--and the reason he cant win the mvp is because "he doesnt make his teamates better"??--paleeez...give me a break watch what kobe is to this team 1 time and tell me you disagree--im fed up w/ the anti-kobe **** in the media-what do they know about what the MVP is, let alone who deserves it,, put the voting in the players and coaches hands, then we'll see who the mvp is, cuz they know....(the mvp should b the best player in the nba--not the most valubale on a great team)


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

why are the choices "yes", and "kobe"?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Poll fixed.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Look, I've been a kobe fan since his rookie year, have his rookie card, own a kobe swingman, even have a kobe post on my wall. But until this team WINS consistently, he is not the MVP. 

Best player in the league? By far


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

> I have been thinking about the MVP debate alot lately and all the standard lines the media use to try and justify their vote.
> 
> "Does he make his teammates better?" - This is a heavily used criteria, but has no real definition or substance IMO. PG's look better if they have good shooters around them. The shooters hit there shots, the PG's assist numbers go up. Shooters can also look better if they have a good PG finding them for open looks. But, who is actually the one making the other better?
> 
> ...





> Let me point out, too, that in an interview with Laron Profit, they asked him why Kwame now seems to finally be playing so well. His response: "That guy over there [indicating to Kobe]." In essence, he said Kobe's presence takes away all the pressure and eases the game for his teammates. Isn't that making your teammates better?
> 
> Besides, if Kobe doesn't make his teammates better, how is that almost all of them are having career years? How is it that Chucky Atkins had a career year here last year with Kobe, but is now back to his usual production? How is that guys who'd hadn't seen consistent floor minutes with other teams, come here and suddenly look like real NBA players? Isn't Smush better? Mihm, too? Kwame sure looks dam good.
> 
> It's pretty remarkabe that almost all of Kobe's teammates are having career years, including FG% and production, when he doesn't make them better. Gee, if they could play this well without his presence, why haven't they ever?





> It just goes to show that many of these guys don't watch the games. If you watch the Lakers you will see how the attention that defenders pay to Kobe opens the floor for his teammates. Every guy getting minutes is having a career year. Kobe takes the opponent's #1 perimeter threat on defense. He has the ball in his hands down the stretch, and takes every big shot for the team. If this isn't enough to win the MVP, then play on the court is not the criteria that is being used.





> MVP of the NBA!!!!
> 
> Most Valuable Player of the NBA!!!!
> 
> ...





> I think that really does sum it up.
> 
> I mean, Steve Nash may well be "The Suns MVP" - but is he the "NBA's MVP"? - Same can be said of Kobe. But that is the question. It's not the most valuable player to a team, but to the League.
> 
> The best player in the League. it certainly needs to go back to player voting. The media is too biased and have changed the meaning of the award.


..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No. Be technical.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Im sorry I have to add my opinion, he of course is MVP, I dont care if he doesn't dish out that many assissts but the reason he doesnt, is because he has no one to pass it too. He has his own team. "Team Kobe" and he is sure MVP.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This would be a looooooong shot.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

clien said:


> of course he is. he is the best player in the league. He makes his teamate better(despite what the people who dont watch basketball say)--all his teamates are haveing career years for the most part...And more importantly so is Kobe__35-5-5,, sitting comfortably in the 7th seed in the western conference(w/ a less than stellar team)
> 
> --it used to be Kobe couldnt be the MVP of the league b/c he had shaq, now he is dominateing the entire league w/ out shaq--and the reason he cant win the mvp is because "he doesnt make his teamates better"??--paleeez...give me a break watch what kobe is to this team 1 time and tell me you disagree--im fed up w/ the anti-kobe **** in the media-what do they know about what the MVP is, let alone who deserves it,, put the voting in the players and coaches hands, then we'll see who the mvp is, cuz they know....(the mvp should b the best player in the nba--not the most valubale on a great team)


I hear what you're saying, and I'm a crazied Kobe advocate, but he will not win the league MVP. He wont win because the lakers haven't won enough games, and that is a half of what makes a player the league MVP. Team wins, and leading the team. Kobe has lead the team; they just don't have enough wins to match his individual MVP type production.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WTChan said:


> No. Be technical.



Only if you be flagrant.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, I think he is.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Scottie Pippin just said that in his opinion, Kobe's the MVP on ESPN :clap:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think Kobe is the MVP of this regular season.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Scottie Pippin just said that in his opinion, Kobe's the MVP on ESPN :clap:


Does Pippen get a chance to vote?


Tom Tolbert also said that Kobe is his MVP, but he wont vote on a player who is not on the top 3 teams in wins in the league. :whoknows:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Does Pippen get a chance to vote?
> 
> 
> Tom Tolbert also said that Kobe is his MVP, but he wont vote on a player who is not on the top 3 teams in wins in the league. :whoknows:


Tom Tolbert is just being an ***

hes giving out the cookie but no milk what a


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe better be MVP or else the trophy is a joke. Any way you want to slice it, he is the BEST and also the MOST VALUABLE to his team. Take him off of the Lakers and you are left with nothing. I don't even see the discussion! Take Billups off of the Pistons and you think they would turn into an awful team? Hells no.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1- Kobe is the best player in the NBA, hands down.

2- Kobe won't win the MVP award due to team (lack of) success.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> 2- Kobe won't win the MVP award due to team (lack of) success.


You may be right. And that is so stupid. There is no way that Billups is as valuable to the pistons as Kobe is to the Lakers. Pointe Finale.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You may be right. And that is so stupid. There is no way that Billups is as valuable to the pistons as Kobe is to the Lakers. Pointe Finale.


You're right. But the same can be said about steve nash and the suns. If you think about it, they're in about the same position. They only have one other player on their team that's all-star caliber, and they have a bunch of guys that would stuggle (or have struggled) to make an impact on any other team. Is Kobe the better of the two? By about 3X. But who's atop of the standings?

on a side note, I think the brodcasters of today's game brought up a good point. How can you make somebody the MVP if they're not on the first team all-NBA? This is how I would vote for MVP

1) Steve Nash
2) Kobe Bryant
3 (tie) LeBron James
Dirk 

All of whom I'd have on the all-NBA first team.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the problem w/ the mvp, is that there is a flawed definetion--almost every person you ask is going to say Kobe is the all around best basketball player in the world,, and some will still argue-"but hes not the mvp"---and the lakers success this season due almost soley to the play of Kobe..and that cant be said for any other mvp canidate(the suns, mavs, clips, pistons, cavs -not nugs, heat either-even though i dont think melo, or wade are havin mvp seasons compared to the other canidates anyways)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You may be right. And that is so stupid. There is no way that Billups is as valuable to the pistons as Kobe is to the Lakers. Pointe Finale.


I don't think it's THAT stupid. As great as Kobe has been playing all through the year, it still doesn't translate into team success. And the voters get that into account. But if Lebron gets more votes than Kobe, it will be a travesty. The same with Chauncey Billups, who has absolutely no place in MVP discussions.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

double post(my bad)----KOBE for MVP


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> I don't think it's THAT stupid. As great as Kobe has been playing all through the year, it still doesn't translate into team success. And the voters get that into account. But if Lebron gets more votes than Kobe, it will be a travesty. The same with Chauncey Billups, who has absolutely no place in MVP discussions.


No team success?! They're 40-35 and are gonna make the playoffs in a tough western conference. That is some success.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> No team success?! They're 40-35 and are gonna make the playoffs in a tough western conference. That is some success.


I agree it's some success (and evenmore considering almost noone considered the Lakers a playoff team when the season started - except for the faithfull on my sign  ). But i'm afraid it's not sufficient success.

If my memory serves me right, the last player who won it playing with a team not in the top-4 or 5 was MJ 20 years ago (when Larry Bir was robbed for marketing reasons...  ).


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

If Kobe doesn't win MVP this year, that award is going to be most retarded awards of all time.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think Kobe is. But actually it is difficult to directly compare those MVP candidates who are at different positions.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I welcome you over! http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=251026 come give your thoughs on why Kobe should/shouldnt be MVP


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> I mean, Steve Nash may well be "The Suns MVP" - but is he the "NBA's MVP"? - Same can be said of Kobe. But that is the question. *It's not the most valuable player to a team, but to the League.*


There it is, Kobe is definetely the MVP this season.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

espn poll http://espn.go.com/


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

It's either Kobe or Nash, and I can;t see them giving it to Nash twice in a row, so by process of elimination it's gotta be Kobe!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Sports Center's lobby for bron as mvp pretty hard(whats new)...http://espn.go.com/--damn i wish kobe could just blow him out of the water in this ESPN poll, on almost every other sports website(yahoo i.e.) kobe is leading the polls in the mvp race...but not espn


KobeBryant08 said:


> It's either Kobe or Nash, and I can;t see them giving it to Nash twice in a row, so by process of elimination it's gotta be Kobe!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> I agree it's some success (and evenmore considering almost noone considered the Lakers a playoff team when the season started - except for the faithfull on my sign ). But i'm afraid it's not sufficient success.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...


it feels good to be right when so many other people are wrong. :banana:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

lobby your case for mvp..and or other NBA awards--http://www.nba.com/awards2006/


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

When will it be announced anyway?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kobe is this year's MVP. Anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

^I feel the same way too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They just quoted Jerry Stackhouse saying that Kobe is the MVP on ESPN. This is the same Stackhouse that plays for Dallas (whom Kobe dropped 62 on in 3 qrts) and who plays with Dirk, who is a leading candidate for MVP. If Dirks OWN TEAMMATE says this, isnt it legit??


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe for MVP in 2006!

Bryant's 81 and incredible amount of 50 point games, 40 point games, and 30 point games is enough for me.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The best thing about his offensive barrage this season is that he actually lead a team that no one expects to make the playoffs into a (current) 7th spot.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/12289270/


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

> the man’s arteries are like refrigerator coils


LOL


----------

